# The World’s Top-Earning Musicians Of 2019



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The World’s Top Earning Musicians Of 2019


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Taylor Swift overtakes the GDP of Kiribati.
Elton still saving a few bucks for retirement for the last 15yrs.
Jimmy Buffet giving Eminem a tough run for his money.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How is Diddy still on this list. Is it still 1994 or something?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kind of sad that about a quarter of them are nostalgia acts that haven't done anything new in 30-40 years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> How is Diddy still on this list. Is it still 1994 or something?


Probably writing and or production.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Kind of sad that about a quarter of them are nostalgia acts that haven't done anything new in 30-40 years.


Just means people appreciate them more than they do the new acts of today I guess.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or the fact that new acts today don't ( can't) get recognized .. the robo play lists are already full with the older stuff. 

many acts have resorted to youtube to get their stuff out there ( AKA , no real $$$ to support themselves )
even the older ones have to revert to touring to make $$$ in their old age , and royalties are non existent unless you own the masters.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Probably writing and or production.


Vodka sales


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If they don't specify income from the music business, I wonder if guys like Paul Allen (when he was still alive), Randy Johnson or other rich collectors wouldn't top most of the people on that list. They are 'musicians' of a sort and do or did make piles of money.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A few years ago Paul MccArtney was the top concert earner by a substantial margin. However, he only played three concerts that year. At that time he was still sought as a top performer. Unfortunately, he has lost most of his performing voice as has many in his age group.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> A few years ago Paul MccArtney was the top concert earner by a substantial margin. However, he only played three concerts that year. At that time he was still sought as a top performer. Unfortunately, he has lost most of his performing voice as has many in his age group.


When was this?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> When was this?


Yesterday.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

What about Mendelson Joe ?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Joe's not home.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frank calls the shots for all those guys.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Kind of sad that about a quarter of them are nostalgia acts that haven't done anything new in 30-40 years.


On the other hand if they can still be making money at it--good for them.

Although to some degree that has a lot to do with the price of concert tickets for their shows.

But if people will pay for them, they'll keep charging what they do (Or more)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Buncha people on that list I've never heard of. And a couple I thought were done with the music biz and were spending their days managing and playing in their own club, and occasionally getting laid by people who still remembered them "from back in the day".


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Read the article and noted how often mass media pieces like this devolve into op-eds commenting along gender and racial lines. This world is never gonna come together if the media doesn't stop harping about these issues in such an insidious, inflammatory manner.


----------

